# Simple ?? THERMOSTAT WIRING Question



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Where the wires connect at the furnace, match those colors with those terminals. Then at the thermostat, the color that corresponds to the terminal it connects to at the furnace, you connect it at the thermostat on the same terminal.

What is the model & manufacturer of the new thermostat you are hooking up?


----------



## bradsguns (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the picture answers most the questions...
I have the colors and labels from the heat pump(York Affinity BHZ packaged unit, all outdoors) listed and the colors of wires and the terminals(no colors) I have available on the thermostat (York LX).

Instructions say the orange wire(O) must go to W1/O/B if using a heat pump. *If so,* the W1 wire from the pump cannot be attached to W1 on the thermostat, as it will have the orange wire. *If not*, and we attach the W1(blue) wire to the W1 at the thermostat, then where does the orange wire go ??

BTW, the old thermostat used a whole different set of letters for marking (X, X, W3, etc). I labeled everything, but its not of much use.

Brad


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Post the connections to the old thermostat and the make. You need RV=O for W1/O/B to energize in cooling for a York heat pump (RV=B is pretty much only Rheem, Ruud, Weatherking now).


----------



## bradsguns (Jun 10, 2008)

NOTE: There is a W3 on the new thermo as well !!
The old thermo was an Intertherm T841-A-1480 9129300. Wired as follows("terminal" is on the thermostat):
R terminal to Red wire (R)
G terminal to Green wire (G)
Y terminal to Yellow wire (Y)
X terminal to White wire(Common)
E terminal to Blue wire (Emergency)
W2 terminal to Brown Wire
O terminal to Orange Wire (O)

**** By chance, can W1(blue) and O(orange) BOTH be wired to the W1/O/B terminal ??


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

This might help:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

bradsguns said:


> Ive attached a drawing of exactly what I have. I am trying to install a new programmable thermostat on my HEAT PUMP. There are some color/labeling issues that I am unfamiliar with. Let me know how to hook this up. (I think I know, but want to be sure).
> I have a York BHZ Heat Pump and a York LX Thermostat.
> 
> **ALSO, a recommendation for jumper J2 on the thermostat, which is RV=O for W1/O/B to energize in cooling or RV=B for W1/O/B to energize in cooling. Nothing in my heat pump literature regarding this.
> ...


Set jumper for RV=O.

HP Y to stat Y1
HP W1 and W2 to stat W2
HP O to stat W1/O/B


----------



## bradsguns (Jun 10, 2008)

*Thermostat - Where does W1 go if O uses W1/O/B term. ?*

I made this way to complicated on the other post. Please see the pic, its all laid out. Big question is, where does W1 go if the O wire goes to the W1/O/B terminal ?? .. and there is no other W1 terminal on the stat. Then how does that affect the w2 term ??

On the old stat, the wires were all colored to their proper terms, other than W2 was brown and formerly on the Aux term on old stat and the Blue wire went to the old E terminal.

Thanks !!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Please don't make multiple threads about the same thing. Thank you.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

W1 of air handler(brown wire) to W2 of stat.
E of air handler(blue wire) to W3.


----------



## bradsguns (Jun 10, 2008)

Will give that a try !!


----------

